# Pet gates



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm currently in the market for a petgate. 

As shepherd owners, we know we can't get a flimsy one or a short one. 

These are ones that I've looked into so far on Petsmart.com. They are having an online 15% off sale that ends tomorrow, so I've been doing a couple hours of research, reading customer reviews, etc. I just want to get some input from my fellow shepherd owners on if you've used these specific gates or something similar and what your experience was.

This one will be used for the top of the stairs: 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755308

I'm pretty set on buying that one already, and possibly buying the extentions to make it taller. It is mounted with screws, so I'm not worried about him escaping. It is the pressure mounted ones that I want more input on before I buy them.

We will be putting 2 (preferably pressure mounted) gates up in the 2 kitchen entrances, to contain both a shepherd and a boxer in the kitchen while guests come through the front door (which enters into the living room and the dogs will be able to see into the living room from the kitchen when the gates go up). We are working with my shepherd and my roommate's boxer (they easily rile eachother up) on how they greet visitors, and what we are trying is getting them contained into the kitchen before we let the guests in, and once they are both calm we will let them greet the visitors. That said, if my 90 lb shepherd is pawing at a pressure mounted gate, I need one that is STRONG and won't fall down! 

Here are a couple of the pressure mounted gates I have my eye on:

This one was #1 on my list because of it being "extra tall", but have read some customer reviews about how it easily got knocked down:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755235

What I like about this one is that you have the option of doing pressure mounting or permanently installing (comes with the parts to do both) and all of the reviews were positive. But, its only 30" tall and though all of the reviews were positive, there were only 5 reviews. Who knows what size or drive these reviewer's dogs have. So if I were to get this one, I'd have to add on an extention to make it taller:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754770


This one is probably last on my list. It is more expensive than the last one and the special feature of the "foot pedal" won't be much of an added feature to me, since I don't have a baby to carry around or anything. And once again, I'd have to put an extention on top:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755319


Please respond with your suggestions/experiences as soon as possible, as this petsmart sale ends by tomorrow. 

And please feel free to suggest other gates you've used, so long as I'm still able to purchase them online somewhere.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

We have this one installed in the doorway to our utility room where there are cat's food bowl and litter box. We used screws to mount it (they come with the gate) otherwise I was knocking it out myself when trying to get thru with laundry







I like this gate, and it did withstand two dogs trying to get into cats food (but I was training them not to do that, too).


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok, so this one also comes with the option to pressure mount or hardware mount. That is a plus!

I should ask this then.... has anyone had ANY success using a pressure mounted gate, or are our shepherds too strong and too smart for those to stay up?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I have a pair of these waiting for the puppy. They were in my kids' doorways until my oldest turned 4 1/2 and finally figured them out. 

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2265806

Unless your dog can turn a wrench, they should be pretty safe. 2 boys weighing about 70 lbs between them couldn't tear them down.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren is 16 weeks old and has already figured out how to knock mine down.







She thinks it's FUN. It isn't necessarily that she wan't to go in the room she is blocked off from, she just LIKES to knock down the gate.










BUT, I must say that the same gates survived 2 male puppies/dogs (a GSD and A Border Collie, that NEVER pushed them over or messed with them in any way.)


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a cheapo $10 one from walmart. I don't even mount it, I just prop it against the top of the stairs. Both dogs are scared of the clattering noise of it falling so they won't touch it.









Oh, and they trained themselves, it was totally unplanned, but comes in handy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrennasMomI have a cheapo $10 one from walmart. I don't even mount it, I just prop it against the top of the stairs. Both dogs are scared of the clattering noise of it falling so they won't touch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that is what I get for NOT having a dog that is afraid of loud or clattering noises. Siren acts like she LIKES the sound it makes as it clatters onto the linoleum(sp). It is actually funny how she looks so proud of herself for making it fall.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha, noise doesn't work on my dogs either, they love it







They even love the fireworks







Anton learnt to climb the baby gate from Walmart right of the bet at his first day home, and Yana simply jumps over it. 

What I did I just had to train them not to go thru the kitchen and living room doorways when the pieces of cardboard were there. When Anton got bigger and cats were more comfortable with him and he was with them the cardboard was removed.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have the wall mount as shown in the first link. I know that the pressure mount would not work for my crew. The only dog the metal gate doesn't work for is DeeDee Monkey Butt, she doesn't jump it by climbs it, she gets the bars between her toes, that is why one of her nicknames is "Monkey Butt"

Val


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I used to have the extra tall one you posted. The attachment cups included to install permanently were too shallow and Rudy could knock it out. I bought those closet rod holder cup thingies (99 cents) that screw in the wall and he was not able to knock it out of these holders. They made it very secure to the wall.
*Do not use the extensions to make it wider!* They leave a large gap between the last bar and the wall. Rudy got his head stuck. THANK GOD I WAS RIGHT THERE.
I gave that gate away and now use this. I have three, and love them. I was worried it would be too short, but it contains 115 lbs Rudy.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8216934

It's also good b/c when I don't want it around, it can be lifted right off the hinges and put away.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have the extension panel on one of my gates, you as Mary posted becareful, I think they reccommend that you over lap the panels. Mine is overlapped 3 or 4 inces and the bars are the correct width.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07We have this one installed in the doorway to our utility room where there are cat's food bowl and litter box. We used screws to mount it (they come with the gate) otherwise I was knocking it out myself when trying to get thru with laundry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the exact same model that we have and no issues! Ours is pressure mounted in a slightly crooked doorway, but the only times it has fallen over is when we've knocked it over with the laundry basket or something. We use ours to block off a bedroom that Dieter was sneaking into to mark on the carpet! BF's old shepherd lost bladder control toward the end and no matter how much steam cleaning I did, it was just too tempting and he wouldn't leave it alone. Now, we've ripped out the carpet in that room and D is 95% reliable in his house training, but we still leave it up so that when guests come over, their stuff is in a "dog free" zone.

Careful banging into the kitty door in the bottom too! I've gotten a few nasty bruises on the top of my feet from banging into it!

Oh yeah - and you learn to step over the little metal bar at the bottom very quickly after a few stubbed toes


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the second one you linked: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754770
Its working well for us, even pressure mounted. We have it set up in a door frame and it sits behind the little frame lippy looking thing (~listen to my DH groan with my description here~) so even if she pushes on it, its not going anywhere. And, its tall enough, she can't jump over it.

I'm happy with it.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This is the one we have

http://www.shopping.com/xPO-The_First_Years_All_Clear_Swing_Gate_by_the_First_Years

I have used masking tape to create false bars just so the dogs do not think it can be walked through. I'm not sure they would have but wanted to make the barrier obvious to them.


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the extra tall gate you posted blocking off my laundry room where the cat's litter box is. Previously it was in a hallway at my parent's place to keep Lily confined to only tile areas. I like it and it has held up well, but Lily doesn't really mess with it anyway. 

And I definitely second that you will need to watch to step over the metal bar at the bottom - Tripping headfirst and smashing toes makes you a quick learner! LOL 

*Be careful though - as puppies they can get through the small opening at the bottom. She was 5 months old in the video - not sure if she could still get through but she doesn't try anymore.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Silly Lily...she didn't have the least bit of trouble with that cat door. I hope she doesn't one day think she can still fit and then get stuck.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I just ordered this one, because it can be permanently mounted using hardware:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2970281

I have a similar one now for our extra-wide kitchen doorway. When I bought it, it was for our toddler, but we don't need a gate for him anymore. The one I have works well, is extra-tall, but it's pressure-mounted, and my kids have pushed on it so much they've worn the finish off the doorjamb. 

I want a gate permanently, as now that I have Kodee, and he's older, I no longer use a crate for him. I use the kitchen as his "crate" when I'm gone, or if I'm too busy to watch him (he just turned one year). I really want the hardware mounted one b/c 1: He's heavy, and the few times he jumped _up_ at the gate, he almost knocked it down, and 2: If I'm gonna re-finish the doorjamb b/c of a pressure mounted gate, then I might as well just drill a few holes in the wood and be done with it.







Sturdier gate, less damage to wood, IMO.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

We had no luck with the pressure mounted gates, Chevy would just knock them down and they were shorter so he would jump them. I found this gate: http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2265785
on clearance for $11.xx (down from $70!) and grabbed two, one for the bottom of the stairs so they can't go up (and the kitty has a "safe" place to hide) and one for the kitchen. They were easy to install (about 15 min. tops each) and have worked really well for us. I have them up a tad higher than they recommend but not too high up where Shya could have climbed underneath. We don't use the light feature at all. For less than $12, I thought it was worth a shot and am happy with our deal


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006GW0YC

We have it in a hallway doorway and love it. I have not had to remove or adjust it since putting it in place. The wood matches our hardwood floor nicely and looks much better than painted metal or plastic. It is also nice to be able to open and close the gate without ever removing it.

As for height, it is not overly high - but part of the puppy training should immediately include not allowing the pup to jump up on the gate. We make Kuno sit before going through it (when closed and being opened for him).


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have two of these gates. They mount to the wall or doorjamb. I have them mounted (not in the door jamb) so when I don't need them, they fold flat against the wall. They look nice...light oak or dk stained oak...very sturdy!


http://www.jbpet.com/Gerry-Home-Decor-Gate,1446.html


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

With mine I can actually get away with a baby gate for the room the cat sleeps in during the day. For some reason if I put the gate on the stairs he will jump it like an agility all-star, but if it's in front of the bedroom door he won't even attempt getting over it.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

BrennasMom said:


> I have a cheapo $10 one from walmart. I don't even mount it, I just prop it against the top of the stairs. Both dogs are scared of the clattering noise of it falling so they won't touch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with Finn, he doesn't like the noise. 

I do have 2 heavy toddler gates, they're very sturdy and easy to use.
the brand is *safety 1st. *buy at* Babies r Us*


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

WiscTiger said:


> I have the wall mount as shown in the first link. I know that the pressure mount would not work for my crew. The only dog the metal gate doesn't work for is DeeDee Monkey Butt, she doesn't jump it by climbs it, she gets the bars between her toes, that is why one of her nicknames is "Monkey Butt"
> 
> Val


Haha! I have had climbers as well, both being Chinese Crested Dogs- with their hare feet, they climb easily. One of mine actually used to grasp a chewtoy in one paw and run around the house on three legs! Years ago, we had two collies, who were kept out of the kitchen simply by laying a yardstick across the doorway! I wish I could have trained all my dogs not to cross a simple yardstick! With my shepherds, I used screw mount decorative metal gates, extra tall. They simply jumped over them! I finally had to mount a metal curtain rod about a foot higher to keep them in! Buggers!


----------

